
Fitness app gives anyone names+address for 1000s of soldiers and secret agents - m-ou-se
https://decorrespondent.nl/8480/this-fitness-app-lets-anyone-find-names-and-addresses-for-thousands-of-soldiers-and-secret-agents
======
m-ou-se
Note: It's not a paywall. Simply click 'Eerst verder lezen' to read the full
article.

